
Show HN: OSS Service Mesh Orchestrator (lstio, AWS AppMesh, Consul and Linkerd) - ilevine
https://medium.com/solo-io/https-medium-com-solo-io-supergloo-ff2aae1fb96f
======
aceosbestfriend
Glad to see this as an open source project so the community can contribute.
Working in the DevOps space for a few years I consistently see the challenge
organizations of all sizes have in different architectures being used,
systems, tools and methodology. Going all in for companies in any of these
areas is tough and sometimes paralyzing. So to see a solution that allows
companies to transition/migrate on their own time and pace while continuing to
deliver value quickly to their end users, without the overwhelming cost
(business and opportunity) is a great option we now all have.

------
ilackarms
co-author and solo-io employee here. feel free to ask any questions in the
thread!

